# Assignment Help!



## Rhys_C (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a student, who has been given an assignment to a do a take off on dimension paper for a Hipped roof, can anybody help.
This includes a take-off of all Carpentry, Insulation, Metalwork, Leadwork, Roof Coverings and Rainwater Goods, in accordance with SMM7, along with side calcs including Waste, and sketches.

VERY Short Notice, but will pay if anyone is able to help.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just take your measurements and figure your scrap from that.


----------



## Rhys_C (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got the measurement's, but i'm having difficulties putting it on dimension paper.
We've been given the four elevations, and a specification to follow.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

No clue then. I've never had 'a specification to follow'. I just look at the roof or a set of plans.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Where are you located? If by some small chance you are in my State then I would meet you and help.
I am located in Wareham, mass.


----------



## Rhys_C (Jan 11, 2012)

Would you be able to send me your E-Mail address so i can send you an e-mail of said assignment.


----------



## Rhys_C (Jan 11, 2012)

Can anybody help?!


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Why dont u call a local roofing company and ask to speak to a professional estimator? Tell the guy what you have to do and see if he wantsto earn some extr $$$ to help u out. That's what i would do.


----------

